# kernel 2.6.38 disables some functions of my asus-laptop

## axlalf

hiho

i tried the new 2.6.38 kernel (x86_64, gentoo-sources).

i builded in the "Device Drivers --> X86 Platform Specific Device Drivers --> Asus Laptop Extras" and "Device Drivers --> Hardware Monitoring Support --> ASUS ATK0110".

ok, now the problem: On my old kernel (2.6.35, x86_64, gentoo-sources) i could change the brightness of the display and turn the whole display off via some keys. as far as i noticed i could not catch that as events in linux.

Now the keys have no effect anymore, i can dim the display over /sys/class/backlight/asus_laptop/brightness. The turn "off the display" - button turns now only the backlight off - the content is still visble...

everything else seems to work normal  :Razz: 

does anyone have an idea how i could restore the old behavior? ( the keys are really disabled, i cant see them in xev when i press them  :Sad:  )

thanks

axlalf

----------

## BradN

To be clear, had you also used that kernel driver with the old kernel?  You might try not enabling the driver and perhaps the BIOS ACPI will provide those functions then.

----------

## jms.gentoo

seeing you're post I just checked for my asus (N80VN) with nvidia.

Since quite some time I had my kernels setup with

CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP

and

SENSORS_ATK0110

got now 2.6.38

One thing I know my shortkey for display brightness used to work and  now they don't .

I don't know if it's since kernel 2.6.38 as I don't use  this function that much but.

note on the side keybinding works for volume. 

are the volume key ok   for you too?

----------

## axlalf

mhh i just checked the setup for my old kernel: and i builded in the EEEpc hotkeys  :Razz:  so i guess i will give them a try (i did not build in ASUS_LAPTOP and SENSORS_ATK0110 in 2.6.36) but i tried to build my new kernel without them - without success. 

so i will go now and give the eeepc thingie a try  :Wink: 

@jms.gentoo:

do you mean the extra keys? they work fine for me, as well on the extra keyfield-thingie and on the keyboard (with fn). its just the backlight  :Sad: 

----------

## axlalf

ok, i tried the "old" setup, no difference.  :Sad: 

----------

## mr.sande

Do the backlight keys generate ACPI events with 2.6.38?

You can check that by running acpi_listen and pushing some of the shortkey buttons.

It looked like this on my Asus UL30 after pushing the backlight and volume buttons.

```
sandman@quark ~ % acpi_listen 

hotkey ATK0100:00 00000023 00000003

hotkey ATK0100:00 00000022 00000004

hotkey ATK0100:00 00000013 00000004

hotkey ATK0100:00 00000014 00000003

button/volumedown VOLDN 00000080 00000000

hotkey ATK0100:00 00000031 00000015

button/volumedown VOLDN 00000080 00000000

hotkey ATK0100:00 00000031 00000016

```

btw, acpid has to be running for acpi_listen to work.

----------

## jms.gentoo

ok

/etc/init.d/acpid start

 acpi_listen 

```

hotkey ATK0100:00 0000001a 0000000d

hotkey ATK0100:00 00000028 0000001c

hotkey ATK0100:00 0000001a 0000000e

hotkey ATK0100:00 00000028 0000001d

button/mute MUTE 00000080 00000000

hotkey ATK0100:00 00000032 00000000

button/mute MUTE 00000080 00000000

hotkey ATK0100:00 00000032 00000001

button/volumedown VOLDN 00000080 00000000

hotkey ATK0100:00 00000031 00000000

button/volumedown VOLDN 00000080 00000000

hotkey ATK0100:00 00000031 00000001

button/volumeup VOLUP 00000080 00000000

hotkey ATK0100:00 00000030 00000000

```

1-brighten +(fn+F5)

2-brighten -(fn+F6)

3-mute(fn+F10)

4-unmute(fn+F10)

5-volum+(fn+F11)

6-volum- (fn+F12)

mute ,volum -+ ok and work as well without acpid

but brighten+-  does not work

backlight=brightness right?

@axlalf

I mean the hot-key fn+ whatever

for me they works fine for volume+- ,mute,num lck

but don't for brightness 

for the extras button/key 

-button Bluetooth on/off works

-button wireless on/off doesn't nor does it with fn+F2 (and as far as I can remember it never did for me)

----------

## jms.gentoo

```
dmesg | grep ASUS

[    0.000000] DMI: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.         N80Vn               /N80Vn     , BIOS 209     10/19/2009

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 00000000bff80100 0007C (v01 _ASUS_ Notebook 20091019 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SLIC 00000000bff80470 00176 (v01 _ASUS_ Notebook 20091019 MSFT 00000097)

```

```

dmesg | grep asus

[    3.836478] asus_laptop: Asus Laptop Support version 0.42

[    3.836593] asus_laptop:   N80Vn model detected

[    3.839722] input: Asus Laptop extra buttons as /devices/platform/asus_laptop/input/input7

```

----------

## axlalf

mhh the wlan key works fine for me...

mhh maybe there is just something wrong with my acpi  :Razz: 

```
$acpi_listen

acpi_listen: can't open socket /var/run/acpid.socket: No such file or directory

```

the extra keys work fine - beside the strange white circle with 3 dots ^^ but thats no problem...

all my keys work fine - just the backlight -.-

----------

## padoor

the new toshiba laptop extras and toshiba  modules of this kernel work for my tecra M2

so far after kernel 2.6.24 they have never worked for me till this time

though i have to run fnfxd and fnfx to work with toshiba function keys

some acpi functions are not working, like battery control method[option is not present]

```
localhost ramaswamy # acpi listen

Battery 0: Full, 100%

localhost ramaswamy # acpi_listen

acpi_listen: can't open socket /var/run/acpid.socket: No such file or directory

localhost ramaswamy # acpid start

localhost ramaswamy # acpi_listen

battery BAT1 00000080 00000001

```

what does this mean it keeps listening

----------

